# LED Licht installieren



## owella (15. Januar 2021)

Hallo, 
eine Frage an das Forum. Ich habe mir, leider ohne nachzudenken, ein LED Lichtkabel gekauft um meinen PC zu illuminieren.
Beim Einbau musste ich feststellen das das LED Kabel einen 5V Anschluß braucht. Auf meinem Mainboard GA-H110M-S2V (rev. 1.0) scheint es 
solch einen Anschluß nicht zu geben. Nur die üblichen 12V Fan Anschlüsse. Kann ich das LED Kabel nun wegwerfen oder gibts einen Trick das Kabel dennoch zu installieren?
VG owella


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2021)

Ohne zu wissen, was für ein "LED Lichtkabel" das jetzt genau ist (Hersteller/Modellbezeichnung), wird es wohl schwer sein, dir da zu helfen.

Interessant + hilfreich  wären außerdem Hersteller/Modellbezeichnung des Netzteils und ein Foto des 5V Anschlusses des LED Lichtkabels.

PS: Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung davon, aber wieso willst du das am Mainboard anschliessen? Wird inGehäuse Beleuchtung nicht einfach ans Netzteil geklemmt?


----------



## Loosa (15. Januar 2021)

USB gibt 5V aus, wenn du einen passenden Adapter findest könntest du das vielleicht daran anschließen. Idealerweise auf einem Anschluss am Motherboard?
Da kommt es allerdings auf den Stromverbrauch des Lichtkabels an. USB 2 liefert nur 0,5 A und USB 3 bietet 0,9 A.

Alternativ kann man vielleicht 5V aus dem Netzteil ziehen. Bei den alten Molex-Steckern war eine 5V-Ader dabei, aber ich weiß nicht wie das aktuell aussieht.
Müsste ja eigentlich immer noch vorhanden sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> USB gibt 5V aus, wenn du einen passenden Adapter findest könntest du das vielleicht daran anschließen. Idealerweise auf einem Anschluss am Motherboard?
> Da kommt es allerdings auf den Stromverbrauch des Lichtkabels an. USB 2 liefert nur 0,5 A und USB 3 bietet 0,9 A.
> 
> Alternativ kann man vielleicht 5V aus dem Netzteil ziehen. Bei den alten Molex-Steckern war eine 5V-Ader dabei, aber ich weiß nicht wie das aktuell aussieht.
> ...


Das würde ich sein lassen, außer du WEISST es 100%ig, wie die LED funktioniert und das das geht.

Denn es geht da ja nicht um die pure Stromversorgung, sondern die Stecker der LED-Leisten haben auch Adern für die Lichteffekte und Farben. Einfach umstecken klappt nicht, und selbst wenn man genau weiß, welche der Pins der LED-Leiste den Strom führen: dann leuchtet die Leiste halt auch nur einfarbig vor sich hin.



@owella: wenn dein Board GAR keinen LED-Anschluss hat, dann wird das nichts. Da kannst du höchstens einen kleinen RGB-Controller kaufen, oder aber du verschenkst die Leiste und kaufst eine Leiste mit eigener kleiner Fernbedienung zum Anschluss an einen Netzteil-Stromstecker.  Oder mit USB, dann kannst du das USB-Kabel durch eine Öffnung aus dem PC rausführen und hinten anschließen - so was zB https://www.amazon.de/AMIR-Fernbedi...leuchtung-Beleuchtung-16-Farben/dp/B07BPP6BZT  falls das zu lang ist: die Stripes kann man normalerweise immer problemlos kürzen, die haben da sogar Markierungen, da man immer einen bestimmen Bereich abtrennen soll.


----------

